# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Cyclocross 2019-2020

## stenu

Maailmancup starttaa tänään. Livet klo 23.00-

https://youtu.be/d9y0wphsxbk

(Toivottavasti näihin ei ole tullut mitään geobloggauksia)

Hyvinhän toi näkyi. Vähän tylsä rata ja staroja puuttui. Naisten kisan taas kerran miesten kisaa tapahtumarikkaampi.

----------


## Munarello

Hienoa, krossikausikin starttasi jälleen. Hyvin näkyi juu ja ihan mielenkiintoinen kisa ukkeleillakin. Poissaoloista sen verran, että olikos se niin, että Woutti on vielä pitkään toipilaana ja MvdP keskittyy maantien MM-kisoihin?

----------


## stenu

Joo noin sanoivat. Toinen toipilaana vielä pitkään ja toisella maantie-MM:t kalenterissa. Sunnuntaina taisikin olla sitten vähän lajinomaisempaa..

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2dFyZbF...d=sc414iuq5kvb

----------


## OJ

Näkyi olevan vähän lajinomaisempaa, tosin ilmeisesti melko kuumaa sunnuntaina. Mä kyllä tykkäsin miestenkin kisasta kun oli vaihteeksi kilvanajoa. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2dHaAQlgis

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2dvXVLHYpZ

Tänä vuonna ei tullut "perinteistä" Jinglecross pyhiinvaellusta kun oli  duunireissu Perjantai-iltaan saakka ja uuteen kotiin taloksi asettuminen  ns. pahasti vaiheessa, eli parempi ylläpitää balanssia ihan  kotioloissa.

----------


## OJ

Tänään on lajinomaisempaa keliä tarjolla. Voi kaltevat pinnat olla vähän haastavia.

----------


## OJ

Kattelen tässä torstaillessa Pelt Crossia ja näkyy Lars Boom olevan panostamassa krossiin.

----------


## TomTom

Näkyykö näitä nyt mistään? Kohta olisi startti, mutta en kyllä löydä uci channeliltä streamia. Ja GCNn striimi on geoblokattu.

----------


## OJ

Sori myöhäisestä vastauksesta. Mä olen katellut Chrome selaimella ja Hola VPN pluginilla. Tolla systeemillä näkyy Sporza ja NOS. Katselen noita hollanninkielisiä kun ymmärrän sitä paremmin kuin monia muita kieliä ja kommentaattorit ovat asiantuntevia.

----------


## Erkko

> Näkyykö näitä nyt mistään? Kohta olisi startti, mutta en kyllä löydä uci channeliltä streamia. Ja GCNn striimi on geoblokattu.



Redbull-TV on ruvennut näyttämään Cyclocrossin maailmancuppia. Siksi sitä ei enää löydy Ucichannelilta.

----------


## TomTom

Aah, kiitos tiedosta. Sehän onkin ihan ok alusta. MTB kisoja oon katellut sieltä.

----------


## Jukka

Näkyykö kellään uusinnat Red Bull TV:n kautta? Itsellä valittaa geoestosta, vaikka Suomea ei ole estettyjen maiden listalla... Vai koskeeko tuo lista vain live-lähetystä?

----------


## OJ

Kokeile hakusanalla Telenet, niin pitäisi loytyä Bernin osakilpailu. Jenkkien osakilpailujen uusintoja ei Red Bullilta näe. 

Asiasta toiseen. Mitähän tapahtuu CX maailmancupin kanssa ensi kaudella kun osakilpailuja on joka viikonloppu Loka-Tammikuun aikana. Puhuvat, että ovat tekemässä maailmancupista kansainvälisempää, mutta mä luulen päinvastaisen olevan todennäkoisempi tulos.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Maailmancupista eivät ole vielä kunnolla neuvotelleet tallien tai kuskien tai järjestäjien kanssa, eli uskon vasta kun näen. Bel & Ned jyllää joka tapauksessa, paitsi että jos maailmancupista ei saa rahaa, jolloin Bel ja Ned jylläävät omissa cupeissaan ja maailmancup kärsii arvovaltatappion.

Muissa uutisissa: Huomenna Koppenbergcross, krossikisojen klassikko. MVDP tekee paluun, ja olisin ihmeissäni jos pärjäisi Eli Iserbrytille. MVDP:n taso on eniten heilahdellut juuri Koppenbergillä. Edit: Ei kun se palaa vasta Superprestigeen, en ihmettele.

Sanne Cant ei aja, häntäluu otti kipeää Gaveren koekierroksella, mikä selittää huonon ajon.

----------


## Jukka

Bernin kisa kyllä löytyy, mutta sitä ei pääse katsomaan... Noh toivottavasti näkyy edes livenä kisat, niin pitää yrittää olla koneen ääressä seuraavan aikana.

----------


## OJ

> Maailmancupista eivät ole vielä kunnolla neuvotelleet tallien tai kuskien tai järjestäjien kanssa, eli uskon vasta kun näen. Bel & Ned jyllää joka tapauksessa, paitsi että jos maailmancupista ei saa rahaa, jolloin Bel ja Ned jylläävät omissa cupeissaan ja maailmancup kärsii arvovaltatappion.
> 
> Muissa uutisissa: Huomenna Koppenbergcross, krossikisojen klassikko. MVDP tekee paluun, ja olisin ihmeissäni jos pärjäisi Eli Iserbrytille. MVDP:n taso on eniten heilahdellut juuri Koppenbergillä. Edit: Ei kun se palaa vasta Superprestigeen, en ihmettele.
> 
> Sanne Cant ei aja, häntäluu otti kipeää Gaveren koekierroksella, mikä selittää huonon ajon.



Noihin huhuihin olen myos tormännyt, että Flanders Classic ei ole ollut puheissa nykyisten järjestäjien kanssa. Toi on ehkä hyvä ja huono juttu, koska sponssineuvottelut käydään nyt tai osa on ehkä käytyt jo.Tosin, Flanders Classic ja Golazo ovat jo niin monen kisan taustalla, että heillä on maailmancupin verran omia kisoja eivätkä välttämättä tarvitse muita järjestäjiä.

Toivottavasti tulee hyvä kisa sunnuntaina.

----------


## buhvalo

Pitäis varmaan käydä katsomassa joku Superpresitgen osakilpailu kun about maisemissa olen. Toki voisi katsella vaikka ovaalinkiertoakin, kun päällekkäisiä tapahtumia on.

----------


## OJ

VDP on kova kun rotvallin reuna.

----------


## plr

Siitä näköjään jatketaan mihin viime kaudella jäätiin. Kysymys onkin, että pystyykö joku muu voittamaan CX-kisan, jossa MvdP on mukana.

----------


## EsaJ

Mielenkiintoinen kannanotto  Kopparbergin maalisuoralla. 




Canyonille hyvä päivä Superprestigessä. Alvarado rules naisissa ja MvdP täydensi juhlaa..

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Oli kiinnostava katsoa. Alkukierroksilla näytti ettei MVDP:llä ole krossikättä jäljellä, kun se veti paljon huonompia linjoja kuin Iserbryt ja Michael Vanth... Mutta se taisikin vain tutkia rataa, koska tiesi kuitenkin ajavansa kaverit kiinni. Ja lopussa oli hiekkaesteellä melkoista näytöstä.

Saapa nähdä onko loppukisoja enää kiinnostava katsoa. Nyt Koppenberg oli väsyttänyt kärkeä, ehkä jatkossa on tuoreempi vastus. Tai sitten ei.

----------


## OJ

Oliko se Michael Vanthourentoutenouthut joka siinä alkukierroksilla "lensi" keulaan? Hetkellisesti riemastuin eeppisen pallorallin mahdollisuudesta, mutta sitten se meno vähän rauhoittui ja VDP onnistui tylsistymiseltään "juuri ja juuri" viemään voiton.

----------


## sianluca

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cEM1XUumH0 tämän päivän kisan rata

----------


## sianluca

Iserbyt pani hyvin VDP:lle kampoihin Italiassa, kaihosasti katselin täältä -25 pakkasen keskeltä kun hyönteiset pörräsivät mutaisen radan yllä......

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Joo belgialaiset (Iserbryt ja Michael Vanth...) tekivät mitä taktisesti pystyivät, ja viimeisellä kierroksella oli vaan jalasta kiinni.

Tylsänpuoleinen rata mutta sama kaikille, ja MVDP:llä pysyi kaikki mahdolliset krossipaidat.

----------


## plr

Tänään MVDP:lle Jaarmarktcross 2019:n voitto. Saako sitä eilen voitettua euroopanmestarin paitaa pitää missään kisassa vai ainako mennään maailmanmestaripaidalla?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Eikös sitä saa pitää MM-kisoissa, kun MM-paitaa ei saa.

----------


## OJ

Mun mielestä MM-kisoissa ajetaan maajoukkueväreissä.

----------


## Juho

Pitäiskö nuo kisat saada näkyviin Red Bull tv:n kautta?

----------


## Turf Moor

> Pitäiskö nuo kisat saada näkyviin Red Bull tv:n kautta?



Ainakaan uusinnat ei itsellä näy. Live-lähetyksien näkymisestä ei ole kokemusta.

----------


## stenu

Hauskan näköinen rata tuolla Flandriencossissa. Olisipa kiva päästä itse ajamaan tollasta.

----------


## plr

MVDP pidensi voittoputkeaan viikonloppuna kahdella: 33 peräkkäistä voittoa nyt. Maailmancupin vienee tänä vuonna joku muu, koska kolmen ensimmäisen kisan jättäminen väliin antoi liikaa tasoitusta muille.

Ei ollut kummassakaan viikonlopun kilpailussa pienintäkään epäselvyyttä parhaasta. Tänään lähtöhässäkän jälkeen MVDP oli melkein porukan hännillä ja toiselle kierrokselle lähdettäessä oli ajanut kärkikuskin kiinni.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Lisäksi MVDP ajoi hiekkaa teknisesti niin hyvin, että takaa-ajajat näyttivät amatööreiltä, paitsi Sweeck välillä.

Tolkuton meno.

----------


## EsaJ

Jos ei jo joku tietänyt, niin WC CX kisat näkyy http://www.cyfostreams.com/ flaaminkielellä tietysti  :Vink: . 

Alvarado naisissa jälleen pettämätön. Ihalitavaa ajoa.

----------


## jaksu

> Pitäiskö nuo kisat saada näkyviin Red Bull tv:n kautta?



Yritin eilen katsoa, mutta ei onnistunut. Eipä Suomi ole kyllä listattuna geo-blokatuihin maihinkaan, eli pitäisi näkyä.

----------


## J T K

Tuo MvdP:n ensimmäinen kierros oli kyllä ylivoimaisin näytös, mitä on pyöräilyssä nähty vuosiin. Sweeck ajoi erinomaisen kisan, mukava on ollut seurata van der Haarin parempaa kautta pitkiin aikoihin. 

Naisten kisa oli kyllä erittäin viihdyttävä sen tasaisuuden myötä.

----------


## EsaJ

Koksijde, ainoalla oikealla selostuskielellä  :Vink: 
naiset https://youtu.be/A4jGIHb-2tI
miehet https://youtu.be/eZLPBKVB6yE
- saattaa kadota nopeaan, eli kandee kattoo pian

----------


## buhvalo

Sunnuntaina Zonhovenin hiekkamonttuun ihmettelemään meininkiä.

----------


## OJ

Peukku tolle ^

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Zonhoven, hiekkakuoppaklassikko. Oli hauska katsoa miesten kisaa kun voitosta ihan kamppailtiin, MVDP:n ollessa treenaamassa lisää. Pidcock innostui puolivälissä ajamaan itsensä ihan sumuun, teki virheen ja tavallaan ratkaisi Aertsille voiton ja itselleen huonon sijoituksen.

Sweeckille kävi samoin. Hänen oli pakko ajaa Aerts kiinni limitillä, Aerts päästi Sweeckin taktisesti kärkeen peesaussuoralla, iski sitten takaa ja pakotti Sweeckin virheeseen.

Pieniä ovat erot - paitsi MVDP:iin.

----------


## buhvalo

Mahtava reitti ja tunnelma montussa. Mutta ei näistä lajeista koskaan tule yleisö-lajeja. Aina nää on parempia TVstä. Olin paikan päällä ja isoimmassa kaljateltassa väkihumppas jo ennen puolltapäivää. En jaksanut käydä koko reittiä läpi, mutta hyvä oli tv-näkyvyys niissä paikoissa missä käivin. Siitä huolimatta TV:stä kaikki olisi näkynyt paremmin. TV laji siis.

----------


## OJ

TV-kuvan mukaan näytti väki aika vähäiseltä siellä montussa. Ei ilmeisesti paikan päällä niin huomannut? 

Mä olen kyllä live-crossin fani. TV hidastaa ja latistaa.

----------


## buhvalo

> TV-kuvan mukaan näytti väki aika vähäiseltä siellä montussa. Ei ilmeisesti paikan päällä niin huomannut? 
> 
> Mä olen kyllä live-crossin fani. TV hidastaa ja latistaa.



On tuolla aiemmin ollut enempi porukkaa, mita ennakkoon katselin vanhoja kuvia. Toki parempina yleisoryntays-vuosina kisa on jarjestetty 1.5kk aiemmin, 20+degC ja aurinkoista houkuttelee enempi kuin 10degC vesisadetta ja tuulta. Toki keleista huolimatta ensimmaiset oli laulu- ja tanssikunnossa ennen puoltapaivaa. Vaikean nakoista oli hiekkarinteen laskeminen, pari pahempaakin faceplanttia.

Oishan tuollakin nakynyt screenilta lenkin muut kohdat, mutta ei oikein loynyt montusta hyvaa paikkaa screeni ja live-nakymalla enaa. Siten jai paaosa tapahtumista nakematta. Seuraavaksi 6-days rotterdam, nahnee enempi.

----------


## plr

Ronse DVV Trofee näyttää kuraiselta ja korkeuseroja riittää. Aerts vetää hyvin, saa nähdä saako MVDP puolen minuutin eron kiinni toisella puoliskolla.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ei saanut. Aerts katkaisi MVDP:n voittoputken, tuliko niitä nyt sitten 32 tai jotain.

Juuri tuossa kisassa sen saattoi odottaakin tapahtuvan. MVDP vasta palannut etelästä parin viikon raskaalta PK-leiriltä, ja rata pelkkää mutaraastoa ja juoksua eli Aertsin kotikenttää. Isebryt kyllä sai kakkossijasta lisää itsetuntoa.

Saapa nähdä miten tänään Druivencrossissa. Jokohan se on MVDP:llä tullut väsy vastaan, vai tuleeko se sieltä entistä kovempana joulun kisatihentymään, kunhan saa pari kisaa alle ja herkistelyä. Tai sitten voittaa kiukuspäissään.

----------


## plr

Nythän näyttää MVDP:n kannalta taas tavalliselta eli johtoasema kisan puolivälissä.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Eilinen Namurin maailmancup oli oikea namu - kovaa kilvanajoa etenkin miehissä, täysin kohtuuttomat olosuhteet, kylmää mutaa, kaatumisia, tilanteet vaihtuivat taajaan... MVDP päätyi voittamaan mutta toisinkin olisi voinut käydä.

Kisa tulee jäämään ainakin Wuytsin mieleen, jos ei suomalaisten.

Miehissä Pidcock vakuutti peräänantamattomuudellaan, mutta hanskat olisivat voineet auttaa enemmän. Naisissa oli paljon kansainvälistä väriä, uusi amerikanmestari Honsinger pärjäsi yllättävän hyvin.

Kannattaa etsiskellä Youtubesta taltiot.

----------


## plr

Välipäivinä on ajettu Belgiassa erilaisia cyclocross-cup-kisoja.

30 Dec 2019	Cyclocross Bredene
29 Dec 2019	Telenet Superprestige Diegem
27 Dec 2019	DVV Verzekeringen trofee Azencross
26 Dec 2019	2019-2020 Telenet UCI Cyclo-cross World Cup, Heusden-Zolder

Näistä jokaisen voitti Mathieu Van Der Poel. Aika monessa kisassa ratkaisu on tullut noin 30 minuutin kohdalla, jossa MVDP:n kova nykäisy on pudottanut kärjestä ne, jotka siihen saakka ovat pystyneet pysymään mukana.

----------


## Munarello

"Vain" viikon myöhässä, mutta miesten Belgian mestaruuskisat juutuupissa. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnBauxGMBZ0

----------


## stenu

Olikos jollain tiedossa, miksi UCI-crossit on youtubessa geoblokattu Suomessa? Ei näytä näkyvän esim. Eurosportilla tms. kuitenkaan. Onko jollain tietoa, pystyykö Hoogerheiden liveä näkemään jotain muuta kautta?

----------


## EsaJ

https://tiz-cycling-live.io/stream.php

Lyriikat toisella kotimaisella.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

> Sori myöhäisestä vastauksesta. Mä olen katellut Chrome selaimella ja Hola VPN pluginilla. Tolla systeemillä näkyy Sporza ja NOS. Katselen noita hollanninkielisiä kun ymmärrän sitä paremmin kuin monia muita kieliä ja kommentaattorit ovat asiantuntevia.



Tämäpä olikin kätevä systeemi, suositan myös stenulle. Aika intuitiivinen asentaa. Maaksi kun valitsee vaikka GBR niin näkyy myös maailmancupit redbull.tv:stä, ja kai tulevat MM-kisatkin. Jos/kun alkaa pätkiä niin näyttää apille alapeukkua, ja se etsii paremman vpn-hostin, ymmärtääkseni.

----------


## Munarello

GCN Racingin juutuupi-kanava näytti näköjään tuon Hoogerheiden kisan, mutta jostain syystä se on geoblokattu Suomen osalta. Noh, kuten yllä mainittu eiköhän vpn sen pysty kiertämään.

----------


## J T K

Täytyy ihmetellä MM-kisojen rataa, lättytasaista suurin osa, muutama penkka ja parit flyoverit. Eikö Sveitsistä muka muuta löytynyt...?

----------


## Mach-0

Ei taida mistään löytyä striimiä u23 lähtöihin? 

Rata ei kyllä hätkäytä.

----------


## JJJ

täältä livet https://www.uci.org/cyclo-cross/news...s-in-dubendorf

----------


## Mach-0

Sieltähän se suorana tulee uci:n youtubesta.

----------


## EsaJ

Oli eeppisin kisa elite naisilla, mitä olen koskaan nähnyt. Voitto meni just oikeeseen osotteeseen ja fillarimerkkikin oli oikea  :Vink:

----------


## plr

> Oli eeppisin kisa elite naisilla, mitä olen koskaan nähnyt. Voitto meni just oikeeseen osotteeseen ja fillarimerkkikin oli oikea



Harvoin näkee palkintopallilla yhtä myrtsiä naamaa kuin kakkoseksi jääneen Annemarie Worstin.

----------


## OJ

Mun somekuplassa näkyy videota Dubendorfia kohdanneesta kaatosateesta. Huominen voi olla melko erilainen kisapäivä.

----------


## plr

> Huominen voi olla melko erilainen kisapäivä.



Men junior -kisa oli aika erilaista menoa kuin eilen. Rata on muuttunut kovasta ruohosta kuravelliksi. Selostaja epäilee, että vettä tulee ja rata pehmenee vielä lisää.

----------


## OJ

No oli melkoinen mutapaini. Tuomareilta pieni moka tehdä seitsemän kierroksen kisa, mutta paras voitti siitäkin huolimatta.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Höpsistä, tuomaristo toimi tismalleen sääntöjen mukaan, mutta ne ovat jääneet OJ:lta lukematta. Kohta 5.1.048 tuolta:

https://www.uci.org/docs/default-sou...rsn=2eb79d46_8

----------


## OJ

Seison korjattuna. En tiennyt, että MM-kisoissa on tavallista pidempi kisa.

----------


## tapna

-Eli, Iserbyt, Sanne Cant follow
-Painu Gieten!

----------


## tapna

> -Eli, Iserbyt, Sanne Cant follow
> -Painu Gieten!
> Annemarie: Worst course, Vos it?



Pieni lisäys

Hassuttelusta asiaan: Cyclocrossin historiaan perehtymätöntä kiinnostaa tietää, mistä on saanut alkunsa kaikki (ainakin lähes) urheilulajit huomioiden ilmeisen uniikki ja omasta mielestäni sangen tyylikäs tapa ajajilta heittää high-fivet yleisön kanssa maaliin tullessa?

----------


## plr

Hauska havainto tämän päivän Middelkerke Telenet Superprestige -kisan startista. Kuvaaja on bongannut parilla kisaajalla canti- ja miniV-jarrut.

https://youtu.be/2JYzM16Lk2U?t=5413

----------


## J T K

> Pieni lisäys
> 
> Hassuttelusta asiaan: Cyclocrossin historiaan perehtymätöntä kiinnostaa tietää, mistä on saanut alkunsa kaikki (ainakin lähes) urheilulajit huomioiden ilmeisen uniikki ja omasta mielestäni sangen tyylikäs tapa ajajilta heittää high-fivet yleisön kanssa maaliin tullessa?



Ei läpsytelty vitosia vielä Nysin, Albertin ja kumppaneiden kultavuosina. Mutta kun nämä uudet nuoremman polven kuskit kävivät rapakon takana ajamassa kauden avauskisoja, alkoi ilmiö levitä eurooppaankin. Näin ainakin vuosikymmenen takaisella perspektiivillä.

----------


## Mach-0

Käytiin Hulstissa katsomassa Ethiascrossin osakilpailu.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_JwYUA...ature=youtu.be

----------


## tapna

Heh, kun noita kisoja on katsellut jälkilähetyksinä trainerilla ajaessa summittaisella tarkkaavaisuudella, niin on tuntunut kuin katsoisi samaa naisten kisaa kerta toisensa jälkeen.

----------


## tapna

Erään tsekkiläisen ajajan pelisilmä kilpailutilanteiden lukemisessa oli niin huono, että kilpakumppanit alkoivat kutsua häntä Stebie Wonderiksi.

----------


## Munarello

Alkaisi olemaan aika avata ketju uudelle krossikaudelle kun maailmalla jo ajetaan kisaa. ES playerilta tässä katselen naisten kisaa Lokerenista. Pisti startissa silmään, että lähes koko kärkiporukka ajoi samanlaisilla sinisillä kengillä, vissiin Shimano XC9 olisi kyseessä..?

----------

